# Is ATI HD 6570 supported via radeon hd driver?



## Deleted member 21660 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi all,

Is the ATI HD 6570 supported via radeon hd driver?  I guess that is a no since it looks like it is for 6xx or 7xx and not 6xxx or 7xxx.



Walter


----------



## adamk (Mar 10, 2011)

The HD6570 is not supported by anything other than the vesa driver on FreeBSD.  It is supported by xf86-video-ati on Linux, but requires KMS, which is not yet available on FreeBSD.

Adam


----------



## Deleted member 21660 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Adam,

Thanks for your reply.  Hopefully ATI / KMS will be supported soon.


Walter


----------



## adamk (Mar 10, 2011)

Unfortunately, I don't foresee it happening any time soon.


----------

